# Why we love walnut...before and after finish...



## TimR (Aug 19, 2019)

I did this piece back in 2012, posted on WB in 2013, so just a little flash from the past!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DKMD (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s a gorgeous form and some beautiful wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2019)

Dang that's pretty! I love that shape Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 19, 2019)

TimR said:


> I did this piece back in 2012, posted on WB in 2013, so just a little flash from the past!
> 
> View attachment 170450
> 
> View attachment 170451


Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 20, 2019)

That is gorgeous!! Nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 20, 2019)

Beautiful hollow form! Can't go wrong with walnut!


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s a gorgeous form and some beautiful wood!


Doc, coming from one of the champs of “bottom tucking”, much appreciated!



Tony said:


> Dang that's pretty! I love that shape Tim!


 Thanks Tony, the almost heartshape I like. It’s not as tippy as it looks. 



SeanPEvans said:


> Beautiful piece!


 Thanks Sean.



T. Ben said:


> That is gorgeous!! Nice piece.


 Thsnks T.Ben...the walnut speaks for itself.



Mike Hill said:


> Beautiful hollow form! Can't go wrong with walnut!


 Thanks Mike, kinda figured some folks out there who haven’t worked it will get motivated to find even a modest size piece of walnut crotch to make something from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey folks, hijack this thread if you want and post a walnut favorite of your own!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2019)

Real nice turn on a pretty piece of wood! What size?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2019)

Piece just sparkles! Love it! Chuck


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Real nice turn on a pretty piece of wood! What size?


Thanks Barry. About 5-1/2” diam. I had it near some of John Jordan’s at a symposium some years back. He asked if he could look st it and i naturally obliged. A smile and an approving nod was my summary critique!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Piece just sparkles! Love it! Chuck


Thanks Chuck...here are a couple other views...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2019)

Gorgeous !


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2019)

TimR said:


> Thanks Barry. About 5-1/2” diam. I had it near some of John Jordan’s at a symposium some years back. He asked if he could look st it and i naturally obliged. A smile and an approving nod was my summary critique!


Shoot man, you should be critiquing John Jordan's work....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

